# [Configuration Noyaux] Installation sur disque USB [résolu]

## Poussin

Bonjour,

Suite a quelques problème de lecture de mon lecteur CD, j'ai décidé d'entreprendre l'installation de gentoo sur un disque USB afin d'être opérationnel si système gentoo installé sur le disque interne poserait problème (avec tout ce que je lui fais subir  :Very Happy: )

Les différents lecteurs sont donc reconnus comme hda (HD interne) et sda (le disque usb).

J'ai organisé le tout comme suit:

```

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda3               /               xfs             noatime         0 1

/dev/sda4               /home           xfs             noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

```

Tout à l'air de bien se passer, mais au reboot, voici un beau kernel panic qui donne à peu près ceci:

```

Root-NFS: No NFS server available, giving up.

VFS: Unable to mount root fs via NFS, trying floppy.

VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block(2,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:

0300 (taille du hd) hda driver: ide-disk

0301 (taille de hda1) hda1

...

jusque hda6

0340 (taille) hdb driver: ide-cdrom

Kernel panic -  not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(2,0)

```

Moralité, cela ressemble à un problème de drivers. Le problème, c'est de savoir lequel!

Un aperçu du .config donne ceci:

```

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

```

Accessoirement, un noyaux made in Genkernel permet de booter, mais bon... :/ Je préfèrerais comprendre ce qui cloche.

Je cole le grub qui va avec tout ça.

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/gentoo.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.27-r8

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.27-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/sda3 

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.27-r8 genkernel

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r8

```

Donc si quelqu'un a une vague idée du pourquoi du comment, ça m'interesse, je commence à en perdre la tête ^^

Merci d'avance

PoussinLast edited by Poussin on Mon Jun 15, 2009 10:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## brubru

Salut

Vérifie que la couche SCSI (utilisée par l'usb) et Ext2 sont bien compilés en dur dans le noyau.

(genkernel marche peut-être parce que les modules sont inclus dans l'initramfs)

Bruno

----------

## Poussin

J'ai bien:

```

<*> Second extended fs support

<*> XFS filesystem support

<*> SCSI disk support

<*> SCSI generic support

```

----------

## Poussin

Je crois qu'à force, je vais activer vraiment trop de trucs

----------

## xaviermiller

il le faut.

De mon côté, au lieu de hardcoder "root=/dev/trumachin", je joue avec le UUID ou la LABEL : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-714877.html

----------

## ryo-san

lut,

Je te conseillerais d'attrapper les deux configs kernel et de faire un diff, tu verra plus facilement ou ca coince dans les sections qui t'interess(ent) ?

Mince faut que je ressorte le bescherel la ...   :Laughing: 

----------

## Poussin

Solution:

La config du noyaux était bonne au final (libata, ce-qui-va-bien dans SCSI,...). Le problème était la détection du disque par le noyaux fraichement chargé. Il suffit donc d'ajouter l'option "rootwait" au noyaux dans la configuration de GRUB et tout se passe bien. Maintenant, je ne connais pas assez le mécanisme de démarrage, je ne comprends pas très bien comment il ne détecte pas le disque suffisament tôt, alors que le noyaux qu'il charge se trouve sur ce disque, mais soit... Le problème est résolu. 

Merci à tous   :Wink: 

----------

## novazur

Parce qu'entre le chargement du module de l'usb, et le moment où le disque usb est visible, il s'écoule un temps (qui n'existe pas en SATA ou IDE) et donc, ton boot va trop vite pour avoir le temps de le détecter. Cette "pause" résoud effectivement le problème. C'est le problème connu du boot sur USB.

----------

